# Berkley Gulp Alive Attractant Recharge



## LDUBS (Thursday at 3:00 PM)

Does anyone know if there is a difference for their saltwater vs freshwater. Gulp juice? I can't find anything on the Berkley Gulp website, except for a sku code for a saltwater refill (that is out of stock). The bottles read exactly the same with no label that one is for saltwater and one is for freshwater.


----------

